# HBO Zone Guide



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Is anybody getting a listing of movies on the EPG for HBO Zone?

All I get is HBOZ. Normally I get no info when it hasn't downloaded the show list.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

When HBOZ HD first launched there was guide info that day, then several days of "HBOZ" as you mentioned, and then normal guide info again for the rest of the 9-days. Whatever the deal is, it looks like there was a couple of days or so gap in info... but it looks to be self-correcting in a day or so. Just have to guess in the meantime!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I looked at the schedule on HBO's website.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, I looked on the website too. I'm not sure what "Zone" means, but it looks like its a recycle zone.


----------

